# "Made my decision"



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for helping me sort through the projector and screen possibilities. I decided to go with the Panasonic ae8000 with a black diamond 106" fixed screen. Bought the pro. from visual apex , it's due here tmw. Screen from best buy, looks like it will be here next week. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Great! I know you will be well pleased.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You're gonna love it - absolutely no doubt about it!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm jealous Joe.....I'm obsolete all ready (Pani 7000).:rolleyesno:


----------



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

No sweat, that's the nature of the business.. Look at it thus way you are up next !!! We are always chasing what's new. Enjoy


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Let us know how you like it... If i had the cash it is the one I would be thinking of getting.


----------



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

Will do, looking forward to it. Waiting on the screen due here next week. By the way I currently have a 72" Samsung dlp and absolutely love it. Just changing because years ago I couldn't get a projector because of ceiling height. But really do like the dlp picture although ready to be blown away. Thanks


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds like a nice setup and you will like it indeed with that black diamond screen, enjoy it to the fullest. :T


----------

